# 370mm Brembo Brakes from MK2 TTRS same for MK3?



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

can anyone confirm whether the MK3 TTRS uses the same 370mm steel rotors and brembo brake calipers from the MK2?

are the MK3 4 piston or 6 piston calipers?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Same brakes by the look of things.. 4 piston.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Calipers look different on my mk3 compared to the ones that I had on the mk 2


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TTrs mk3 should have 6 pots, 8 are for RS4 and bigger
mk2 4 pots


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi say they are 8s... 
part number is 8S0615301C

"14.6-by-1.3-inch front rotors with lightweight aluminum hat sections clamped by eight-piston calipers, and 12.2-by-0.9-inch rotors with single-piston sliding calipers in the rear. Those front brakes are not only 1.3 inches larger than the ones on the TTS; they're also bigger than the front brakes on a Porsche 911 Carrera S"


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

They are 8s. Replaced the pads on mine and the mechanic was surprised when he opened them up and saw 4 pads for each caliper.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

good so..I wasn't sure!


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

And beasts they are too.

Went out to give the stock setup a fast burnish process.

Built up some heat then started some repeated 80-5mph stops to lay down some pad material.

Expected to get some fade around the 5-10 stop mark but no.....

Then tried some 100-5 stops.

Gave up in the end after endless stops, these mofos were going to set the car on fire before they gave up.

Tyre temp display was showing 70° on the fronts :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

All in kph of course


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Was done on my private island :?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah over for the weekend with the RS - nice 8)


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

so it appears the calipers have more pistons but the rotor size remains as 370mm. hopefully that won't change the clearance requirements for aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

have you got the straight or wavy discs?
If you stick with the same spec as OEM you'll be fine regardless.


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> have you got the straight or wavy discs?
> If you stick with the same spec as OEM you'll be fine regardless.


that's where it gets confusing. even these oem spec 9" wide et 52mm audi turbo twist wheels didn't have clearance with this ttrs brake upgrade on an mk2. even with same width and offset, the spoke design plays a role in clearance.

http://www.superstreetonline.com/how-to ... onversion/


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi!

TTRS MK3 have 8 pot calipers with 4 pads each one(Are that I have installed in my TT). Have 370mm of rotor but don't have the same design and reference number....

Rotor reference of TTRS MK3(I think are the same):

8V0698151F

8S0615301E

TTRS MK2 have 4 pot calipers with two pads each one.

Rotor reference TTRS MK2(I have installed this rotor in my MK3):

8J0615301F


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

can you post pictures of your MK3 TTRS brakes and rotors? thx!


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Of course! I posted some months ago all information about this upgrade but anyway below attached some pictures:





































I had to install spacer because if not calipers hit with the rims. In my case I put 10 mm front and 15 mm back. Too installed a new MC from TTS MK3/RS3 V8(is the same with the same reference number).

Regards.


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

Igonher said:


> I had to install spacer because if not calipers hit with the rims. In my case I put 10 mm front and 15 mm back. Too installed a new MC from TTS MK3/RS3 V8(is the same with the same reference number).
> 
> Regards.


love the aluminum rotor hats! what is the width and offset of the wheels of those 5 double spoke wheels?


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

Where did you get these from? If you dont mind sharing the cost? Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

